# Haven't been for 5 days... dangerous?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

I've not been able to eat a huge amount for the last few days, not been very hungry, and my stomach has shrunk recently - due to anxiety. Normally some porridge in the morning with raisins and peanut butter, then soy pudding in the evening, with a bit of bananas, biscuits etc in between. I'm assuming this has then resulted in there not being enough in my system to work through?I haven't been to the toilet for 5 days. I normally suffer from IBS-D. But I'm worried this is dangerous and having it all still stuck in there is doing something bad?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You are designed to store stool for several days so it isn't you have to get it out in a day or else.Are you passing gas? And if any stool (even a little bit comes out) that is a good sign.5 days is a bit long, but as long as you don't have symptoms of a blockage (like no farts come out, or you start vomiting) I wouldn't worry too much. Worrying about it will make the constipation worse, if anything. Worry makes whichever direction you are headed worse. You might make sure you are drinking enough water so the stool doesn't dehydrate and get hard to move.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> 5 days is a bit long


For some people it is, not for others! Mumble, obviously it's not great for you to be constipated for that length of time, especially if it's unusual for you, but I wouldn't worry. As I've been told by many a doctor, everyone is different and some people can go as little as once a week and feel absolutely fine (lucky things!). I'd take Kathleen's advice, then just see how it goes. If you're still worried after the weekend you could try going to the doctor and asking them to examine you, just to check you've not got a blockage. They will prescribe you laxatives if you need them, which should work if you're not used to taking them.


----------

